# im a newbie can anyone help please?



## jpw (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, im sorry if these are all questions you have answered many times before. First ill start with background info.

My name is Jon I'm 28, me my partner and 2 kids a 2yr old and 3 month old are looking to move to Canada, we havent settled on a place although I like BC or SK.
Im an estate agent and my partner is currently stay at home mum (probably one of the hardest jobs) we don't own our home and are renting, its early days for us as i know this can take a while to apply and gets visas n stuff.
I went onto a website and answered some questions to determine our points which seems to think we have enough one of the questions was about how much money we will have which should be about 10k gbp (still saving hard to scrape this together)

My questions are, as my job experiance isn't on the list can i still get in if i can secure a job offer in canada (easier said than done but I don't give up easily) or what other routes can you suggest?
Vancouver or saskatoon? Does anyone have any pros or cons for these places?

I have done a fair amount of research looking at statistics, average wages, cost of living etc but nothing can compare to real experiances. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## tyson22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Saskatoon is a great place. I have heard a lot about it. The housing prices fits in budget too.


----------



## jpw (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks Tyson, any ideas on my best route to take with cic?


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Comparing Vancouver and Saskatoon is like apples and oranges, especially when it comes to the weather, more so, winter weather. From the web for Saskatoon.....

""Winter generally lasts from early November to mid-March. Temperatures remain below freezing at all times, even during the daytime. January and February are the coldest months, with low temperatures often dropping below -30°C (-22°F) and high temperatures not rising above -10°C (14°F). When the wind speed increases, it can produce dangerous wind chills.""
Bottom line is make sure you like, and can handle that type of weather before choosing Sasakatoon


----------



## jpw (Sep 4, 2013)

WOW that is cold, I think the contrast in seasons would be great but its difficult to know how I will cope without living through it. 
Do you have any advice on immigration options?


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

jpw said:


> WOW that is cold, I think the contrast in seasons would be great but its difficult to know how I will cope without living through it.
> Do you have any advice on immigration options?


Sorry, no advice on immigrating to Canada, other than I don't get the attraction, but then I was born and raised here, so probably just tired of the same old thing, but there are a lot of people on here who usually chime in with a reply to questions like yours, just might take a day or two, surprised the one's I am thinking of haven't done so yet.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will have great difficulty getting a visa for Canada. You will require to have pre-arranged employment which will prove a very difficult process as there are many Canadians in real estate business.


----------



## jpw (Sep 4, 2013)

gringotim said:


> Sorry, no advice on immigrating to Canada, other than I don't get the attraction, but then I was born and raised here, so probably just tired of the same old thing, but there are a lot of people on here who usually chime in with a reply to questions like yours, just might take a day or two, surprised the one's I am thinking of haven't done so yet.


Thanks, I suppose the same could be said here, we have alot of immigrants here but I dont get the attraction. I think the main attraction for me is similar earnings for a better standard of living and the amazing scenery and space.


----------



## jpw (Sep 4, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You will have great difficulty getting a visa for Canada. You will require to have pre-arranged employment which will prove a very difficult process as there are many Canadians in real estate business.


So IF I can get arranged employment what immigration programme do i apply under? How has your experience of Canada gone? Any regrets?


----------



## jpw (Sep 4, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You will have great difficulty getting a visa for Canada. You will require to have pre-arranged employment which will prove a very difficult process as there are many Canadians in real estate business.


So IF I can get arranged employment what immigration programme do i apply under? How has your experience of Canada gone? Any regrets?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jpw said:


> So IF I can get arranged employment what immigration programme do i apply under? How has your experience of Canada gone? Any regrets?


You'd need to apply for a TWP (Temprary Work Permit) which is issued for 2years and is renewable and/or convertible to PR status.
I came to Canada many years ago and it has been very good for me. I have a super life, have done much traveling and wouldn't want to live anywhere else. It is my home.


----------



## jpw (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you so much. for your help and advice it really is appreciated. I hope to get over there and start enjoying it.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

jpw said:


> Thanks, I suppose the same could be said here, we have alot of immigrants here but I dont get the attraction. I think the main attraction for me is similar earnings for a better standard of living and the amazing scenery and space.


I'm born/raised in Canada. I camp weekends in the summer at a campground. The couple that camp next door to me is a retired couple from the UK who moved here around 15 years ago. I've had many conversations with them around UK vs Canada. They both indicated that they would never return to the UK to live. For whatever reasons he may have... he keeps insisting over and over that Canada has a better standard and quality of living than the UK and Canada is definitely no where as crowded. He says for example that in the UK he could never own a travel trailer (RV) the size that he has or that we burn wood for campfires for leisure. He also said a couple of weeks ago that when his brother and wife came to visit from the UK last year, they were amazed and shocked that on some highways they could travel for several miles before seeing another car or truck, where in many parts of the UK the traffic is bumper-to-bumper all the time.


----------



## jpw (Sep 4, 2013)

megstar95 said:


> Hi Jon
> I made the move from UK to Canada 5 yrs ago. No regrets so far. great place to raise a family. I'm in real estate now. Based in Ottawa. What does your partner do??
> G


That's great to hear, its a daunting process so hearing its gone well for others does help. 
My partner used to work in mortgage admin.

I have loads of questions about being a realtor over there so im really glad you posted. Can i pm you or something?


----------



## mitesh (Mar 17, 2009)

jpw said:


> That's great to hear, its a daunting process so hearing its gone well for others does help.
> My partner used to work in mortgage admin.
> 
> I have loads of questions about being a realtor over there so im really glad you posted. Can i pm you or something?


Hi JPW

I would like to know how I can PM you as I think we are in very similar situations (from a family perspective and also from a moving to Canada perspective)

I am however from South Africa but I hope that we can possibly PM each other and assist each other with regards to achieving the goal of moving to Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mitesh said:


> Hi JPW
> 
> I would like to know how I can PM you as I think we are in very similar situations (from a family perspective and also from a moving to Canada perspective)
> 
> I am however from South Africa but I hope that we can possibly PM each other and assist each other with regards to achieving the goal of moving to Canada.


What do you do for a living in SA?


----------



## mitesh (Mar 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> What do you do for a living in SA?


Hi 

I am currently an acquisition private banker. I am also able to work in the wealth management environment.


----------



## jpw (Sep 4, 2013)

megstar95 said:


> Hi Jon
> I made the move from UK to Canada 5 yrs ago. No regrets so far. great place to raise a family. I'm in real estate now. Based in Ottawa. What does your partner do??
> G


Hi megstar,

Thank you for your post, I'm glad to hear all is going well.

I'm so glad you did post as I have been searching for someone in real estate, my partner full time mum at the. moment but did work in mortgage admin. I really need to find out as much as I can before committing me and my family to the big move.
1. I understand income in this industry largely falls with how hard you work. and how good you are but roughly how much can I expect to earn as a real estate agent?
2. Do you get a basic salary and commission on top?
3. Is there much demand for realtors and what's the market like where you are?
4. I think I can only get into the country on a temporary work permit for 2 years then go for pr but from what I can gather to get your real estate licence you need to be a pr. Any ideas how to get round this?

How did you and your family get in to Canada? Sorry for all the questions there is so much to think about and find out. Thank you for your time.

Jon


----------



## tyson22 (Sep 3, 2013)

I immigrated from india to canada for my studies. And i donot regret. Studies are cool. All the professors are cool. 
I love canada.


----------

